# max. Drehzahl Asynmchronmotor



## Jörg_24 (18 Februar 2010)

Hi,
hat jemand Erfahrungen wie weit man die Drehzahl eines normalen Asynchronmotors (22kW, 3000U/min) mit Umrichterbetrieb über die Nenndrehzahl hinaus hochtreiben kann? 
Wie hoch liegt etwa die mechanische Zerstörgrenze? 
Es geht hier nicht um die Nenn-Leistungsabgabe bei hoher Drehzahl sondern um worst-case Betrachtungen was er, zeitlich begrenzt, mechanisch aushält. 
Einen kleinen Motor mit 3kW habe ich vor Jahren schon einige Minuten bis auf 100Hz hochgejagt - d.h. so knapp 6000U/min - ohne Probleme. Läuft heute noch... (Bitte keine Diskussionen zum Lagerverschleiß..)
Jörg


----------



## Paule (18 Februar 2010)

Jörg_24 schrieb:


> hat jemand Erfahrungen wie weit man die Drehzahl eines normalen Asynchronmotors (22kW, 3000U/min) mit Umrichterbetrieb über die Nenndrehzahl hinaus hochtreiben kann?
> Wie hoch liegt etwa die mechanische Zerstörgrenze?
> Es geht hier nicht um die Nenn-Leistungsabgabe bei hoher Drehzahl sondern um worst-case Betrachtungen was er, zeitlich begrenzt, mechanisch aushält.
> Einen kleinen Motor mit 3kW habe ich vor Jahren schon einige Minuten bis auf 100Hz hochgejagt - d.h. so knapp 6000U/min - ohne Probleme. Läuft heute noch... (Bitte keine Diskussionen zum Lagerverschleiß..)
> Jörg


Hallo Jörg,
wichtig ist das der Motor auf jeden Fall ein Thermokontakt drin hat, damit er sich melden kann wenn es ihm zu viel wird.
Entscheidend ist dann noch die Frage was der Motor antreibt. Bei einer Pumpe oder einem Lüfter können durch die höheren Fliehkräfte schon bald zerstörerische Kräfte entstehen. Diese Angaben habe ich schon öfter vom Hersteller eingeholt.


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (18 Februar 2010)

DEm Motor selber macht es nicht soviel.
Wir haben mehrere Förderbandmotoren die knapp über 100Hz laufen....und das schon Jahre ohne Probleme.

Allerdings ist ein 20kw Motor schon eine andere Klasse....und wiegesagt: was soll damit angetrieben werden?

In deinem Fall würde ich den Hersteller des Motors anrufen,und fragen wo die mechanische Drehzahlgrenze liegt.


Ich habe letztens einen 0,75kw Getriebemotor auf 9000U/min @300hz hochgejagt. Allerdings nicht sehr lange und nur zu Testzwecken.

Er hats überlebt,aber die Vibrationen waren nicht ohne.
Geiles Geräusch in jedem Falle.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Februar 2010)

Hallo Jörg,
ein 3KW Motor mal eben kurzzeitig auf 100Hz ist das eine, aber
ein 15KW Motor ist schon eine andere Hausnummer.
Die mechanischen Belastungen können da schön extrem sein.

Warum nicht gleich einen Motor nehmen der für diese Sache
ausgelegt ist, schau mal hier http://www.perske.de/rahmen/frame_produkte.html

gruß helmut


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (18 Februar 2010)

Ob der Antrieb oder Antriebsmaschine das aushält muss man auf jeden Fall mit dem Hersteller abklären.

Wir haben früher bei entsprechender Freigabe den Motor mit entsprechend anderen Wälzlagern ausgestattet. Evtl. vorhandene 2RS Lager wurden durch 2Z (mit erhöhter Lagerluft C3) ersetzt. In manchen Fällen wurde der Rotor und ggf. das angetriebene Teil mit einer der neuen Drehzahl entsprechenden Genauigkeit ausgewuchtet.


----------



## R.Blum (18 Februar 2010)

Wie hoch der Motor drehen kann hängt vom Belastungsfall ab, also wieviel Reserven hat der Motor noch, denn wenn der Motor über die Nenndrehzahl hinaus betrieben wird, kommt man in den Feldschwächebereich, bei dem das Drehmoment nachlässt.

Ich habe mal eine Rollgang-Antriebsgruppe mit unterschiedlichen Motoren mit 100Hz betrieben und nachgemessen welche Geschwindigkeiten die Antriebe effetiv schaffen, ab 70Hz gab es die ersten Ausfälle, will sagen die drehten einfach nicht höher.

Ich stelle mir vor, dass im beschriebenen Fall des TE das Getriebe zu kurz übersetzt worden ist und nun die Elektrik mal wieder, wie so oft, die mechanischen Unzulänglichkeiten ausbügeln soll, was hier nur bedingt möglich ist.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Sockenralf (18 Februar 2010)

Hallo,
also elektrische Pflaster für mechanische Wunden 



MfG


----------

